# Wine Analysis Workshop



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2015)

This is a great opportunity for anyone looking to expand their knowledge in testing wines. 



Wine Analysis Workshop
Two separate sessions offered: 
July 16-17 or July 20-21, 2015
Presented by VT Enology Extension 
Presenters: 
Molly Kelly
Enology Extension Specialist, Virginia Tech
Michael Leonardelli
Enology Extension Associate/Instructor, Food Science, University of Missouri


Location: Virginia Tech
Food Science Building
360 Duck Pond Drive
Blacksburg, VA 24060

This is a two-day workshop for those with a basic understanding of winemaking who are seeking hands-on laboratory experiences to further develop their understanding and skills of wine analysis.

The intended participant is a working winemaker/laboratory technician with some experience, seeking ways to improve their lab skills and ability to accomplish wine analysis correctly and consistently.

Tentative Agenda, subject to change.
Day one:
9:00 AM	Registration, Coffee/pastries
9:30 AM Welcome, Introduction/Overview 
9:45 AM Lecture: Brix, pH, Titratable acidity (TA) 
10:00 AM Lecture: Formol method and nitrogen supplementation, protein stability
10:30 AM	Lab: Brix, pH, TA, Formol method
Protein Stability (Part 1)
12:30 PM	Lunch
1:30 PM	Lecture: Volatile acidity (VA), Alcohol measurement
2:00 PM Lecture: Free and total Sulfur Dioxide (SO2)
2:30 PM	LAB: VA, Alcohol by ebulliometer and distillation, free and total SO2, malolactic chromatography (Part 1)
5:00 PM	Conclusion and Evaluation
Day 2

9:00 AM	Coffee/pastries

9:30 AM	LAB: VA, Alcohol by ebulliometer and distillation, free and total SO2 (continued), Protein stability (Part 2)

11:00 AM Lecture: Protein stability/Cold stability

11:30 AM LAB: Protein stability, Cold stability
12:30 PM	Lunch
1:30 PM	Lecture: malolactic (ML) chromatography, introduction to spectrophotometer
1:45 PM Lecture: Copper trials for Sulfur-like off odors
2:00 PM	LAB: ML chromatography (Part 2), copper trials
3:30PM LAB: Spectrophotometer demonstration
4:30 PM	Conclusion and Evaluation


----------



## richmke (Jun 6, 2015)

At the end of Day 1, I don't see the 6:00 pm Wine Tasting Social.


----------

